# Dado / Rabbet Jig



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to the forum for keeping from running to the store to try to find a "new" tool (in this case a router table) and making do with what I have on hand. I am making a work cabinet with sliding drawers which requires both dado's and rabbets. I used some scrap hardboard and tested the jig on some plywood this evening and it worked great. I plan on cutting the real pieces tomorrow.

It feels good reaching into the scrap pile and making something useful. Anyway, my first homemade jig is complete and useful.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That is the beauty of woodworking, there is usually an alternative way of getting the job done, good luck with the real pieces.


----------

